# miniPCI-Express SSD für "normales" Notebook



## Junkie2003 (3. Februar 2010)

*miniPCI-Express SSD für "normales" Notebook*

Moin 
ich bin im besitz das MSi GX 620 Gamingnotebook mit Core2duo p8600,GF 9600 GT und ner 500 Gb samsung HDD
Ich möchte da gerne eine SSD einbauen ohne das ich die HDD ausbauen muss(extern wäre möglich is aber einbisschen unpraktisch). Und da noch ein m-PCI-e slot frei ist hab ich diese *Super Talent SATA Mini 2 PCIe SSD EeePC 32 GB bei alternate gesehen.*

Mir stellt sich nur die frage ob sie überhaupt ansprechbar ist als system paltte!? bzw ob sie überhaupt passt weil der EEE pc einen anderes pci-e format haben soll laut berichten in anderen foren!
Hat einer ahnung oder sogar die möglichkeit sowas zutesten?

MFG Junkie2003

*
*


----------



## Talibaan83 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: miniPCI-Express SSD für "normales" Notebook*

5 sec. google Super Talent Technology - SSD | Solid State Drives


----------



## Junkie2003 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: miniPCI-Express SSD für "normales" Notebook*

ok so schlau war ich auch schon danke 
aber mich interessiert ob jemand das schonmal mit nem anderen als dem dort vorgesehenen ausprobiert hat!


----------



## Spartaner25 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: miniPCI-Express SSD für "normales" Notebook*

Also als "normales" Laufwerk sollte es gehen, schliesslich ghet das ja auch beim eeepc. Vom Anschluss her eiegntlich auch da die ja nicht umsonst genormt sind. Also eigentlich ja denn Anschluss könntest du auch über Bilder vergleichen.


----------



## Junkie2003 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: miniPCI-Express SSD für "normales" Notebook*



Spartaner25 schrieb:


> Also als "normales" Laufwerk sollte es gehen, schliesslich ghet das ja auch beim eeepc. Vom Anschluss her eiegntlich auch da die ja nicht umsonst genormt sind. Also eigentlich ja denn Anschluss könntest du auch über Bilder vergleichen.


Ich hab in foren gegenteiliges gelesen, deswegen bin ich skeptisch! aber zum glück giebts ja das 14-tage rückgabe recht bei verkäufen im internet!!
Also wohl doch doit-your-self!
bei intresse poste ich mein ergebniss wenn soweit is!


----------



## Talibaan83 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: miniPCI-Express SSD für "normales" Notebook*

gern, das ist vll. ne sinvolle alternative zur sata ssd... dann könnt ich mir 32 gb auch in meinen rechner einbauen


----------

